# How do you thicken AP mud?



## intjonmiller (Jan 8, 2014)

I have half of one bucket of mud that I thinned for banjo use and another that was just too thin for trowel purposes from the factory. Is there something I can use to thicken these up without chemically hardening it? It's easy to add water, not so easy to remove it. 

I did, as an experiment, try mixing just a little compound with some white food thickener powder I have on hand in the kitchen, but it behaved very strangely. It worked to prefill a gap between a couple boards but it made it way too grainy for any decent coats. 

I'm making a huge mess because this stuff isn't sticking to the hawk and trowel like it should. Surely someone knows a foolproof, simple solution? 

Thanks!


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Throw it away and buy a new bucket. Or throw a handful of hot mud in.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Save it for skimming/textures, and buy a new bucket. Don't really know of any tricks for that.

I mark the lids of thinned mud and keep them for as long as possible.............Until they turn nasty. Then I clean it out and add a bucket to my stack.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Add hot mud.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

If you do add hot mud you better use it all right away.Never have had the need to thicken mud.Buy a bag of hot mud to try it $12.Buy a new bucket of mud and use thin mud for texture $12.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Why would you want to re use it. Just buy another bucket and save ya self the hassle.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Why would you want to re use it. Just buy another bucket and save ya self the hassle.


What he said.

Tom


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

If you really don't want to waste it, maybe use some of it to thin a new batch?


----------



## intjonmiller (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't do enough work to just run out and buy more. And since the one bucket was too thin right from the start (thoroughly mixed) I question if the new one would be any better. 

I have done a bit with mixing up some hot mud. Definitely better but it's a pain. I was hoping someone out there had a simple product for this. 

While we're on the subject, doesn't the price of hot mud seem high when you compare it with ready mix concrete? Seems like fairly similar chemistry and manufacturing process, and distribution costs. $3-4 for an 80 pound bag vs $8-9 for an 18 pound bag. At least those are the rates around here right now. And in my observation there is a lot more spillage of hot mud mix than ready mix every time I go to the home stores. Seems like the ready mix is even packaged better. 

Whatever. It's not exactly breaking the bank. Just thought about it the other day and didn't think it was worth its own post.


----------



## intjonmiller (Jan 8, 2014)

Forgot to mention that with the repair work I usually do one bag of hot mud lasts a week or two and one bucket of AP mud lasts a month or more. Thus I would like to be able to adjust the whole bucket once and be done with it.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Don't put hot mud in it. :no:
Go spend the $13 and get a new bucket of USG Ap green lid.:thumbsup:


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Don't put hot mud in it. :no:
> Go spend the $13 and get a new bucket of USG Ap green lid.:thumbsup:


$13 for that 

i pay $19 for 2/3 that size at retail cost and $16 at contractor cost......im getting jippzed here


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

leave the lid off for a while. It will thicken.
$30-$35 for a 20 ltr pail here, stop your moaning


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

Save it for knockdown? Kinda kidding and half serious at the same time.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Just went up to about $14 here.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Your time is worth more than that bucket of A.P. Buy a new bucket.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Just buy a 1 gallon bucket and add to it.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Here's an interesting link for any joint compound nerds. (If you have the urge to read it, you're in the club.) 

http://www.ashland.com/Ashland/Stat...d Construction/PRO_250-45_Joint Compounds.pdf


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> Here's an interesting link for any joint compound nerds. (If you have the urge to read it, you're in the club.)
> 
> http://www.ashland.com/Ashland/Stat...d Construction/PRO_250-45_Joint Compounds.pdf


JointCompoundTalk.com seems to be available (along with NailBagTalk.com and other valuable internet properties).


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

intjonmiller said:


> I don't do enough work to just run out and buy more. And since the one bucket was too thin right from the start (thoroughly mixed) I question if the new one would be any better.
> 
> I have done a bit with mixing up some hot mud. Definitely better but it's a pain. I was hoping someone out there had a simple product for this.
> 
> ...


It's all about making money.I can put two coats of hot mud on per day (sometimes three) versus one coat of premixed.Seems like a good deal to me.


----------

